# Please help! Having .JAR issues!!



## Lolli6922 (Mar 26, 2017)

I have a Mac- Mini running on OS X Yosemite version 10.10.5
I have never had any issues whatsoever until yesterday. I suddenly cannot open any .Jar files!
When attempting to open Example.jar- I am prompted with: 

*"The Java JAR file “Example.Launcher.jar” could not be launched. Check the Console for possible error messages.
*
I proceeded to ensure my Java is up to date (Currently running Java 8) I uninstalled both Java and example.jar several times.

Console Error messages:
Opened Console, cleared the messages to get a fresh and accurate error message:
In my System.log-
*Mar 25 10:03:48 Mac-mini-2.local coreduetd[74]: CoreData: error: (1555) UNIQUE constraint failed: ZCDDMSTRINGATTRIBUTE.Z_PK
Mar 25 10:03:48 -Mac-mini-2.local coreduetd[74]: Core Data: error: -executeRequest: encountered exception = error during SQL execution : UNIQUE constraint failed: ZCDDMSTRINGATTRIBUTE.Z_PK with userInfo = {
NSFilePath = "/var/db/CoreDuet/coreduetd.db";
NSSQLiteErrorDomain = 1555;
*
I then attempted to run my .JAR file via the Terminal and received the following message:
*"No such file or directoy"*

I am assuming this message from Terminal is due to the inability to open my .JAR for it's initial run- to install. 
I have run similar programs in the past, without any issues until yesterday.
Does anyone know what Core Data: Error (1555) is?Why would my Mac suddenly not open a .JAR after working great for months!? 
I have been working on this for about 18 hours and I have no idea what else to do. 
Please help! 

Note- Please be kind and speak to me in layman's terms :facepalm:


----------

